# User Programmable Warm Up Regulator?



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

this is an interesting one... found this on a Mercedes SUV forum... a completely user programmable WUR








http://unwiredtools.com/utcis-g.asp
(/w full throttle enrichment: http://unwiredtools.com/utcis-v.asp)
I may have to give this one a try on the GTI project.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: User Programmable Warm Up Regulator? (Southcross)*

Very very interesting! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: User Programmable Warm Up Regulator? (Southcross)*

now that is effin cool!!!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Prices of $300, $400, and $600 aren't for the casual junkyard project builder.... but for someone who puts serious effort into their projects. For my GTI I think I'll have to budget the -V model into my plans


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

for $ like that i could install a whole MS. not worth it for cis stuff unless you are forced to stick with it because of rules.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

not everyone wants to jump on the MS bandwagon for _every_ project... You also couldn't get a "completed" MS swap for even $600.


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

Or this one I found... http://members.cox.net/930wur/


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

I have installed/tuned unwired tools setups on a few porsche 930 and 964 turbos. it is simply bad ass. for those who want to stay cis, this is the way to go. not saying it is for everyone, as some peopel just cant grasp cis. I personally am a fan of efi and turbos. However, i understand that not everything needs a standalone efi setup--that you have to choose the right tool for the job.
when you have a 25k+ car like a porsche, the price is a drop in the bucket for hp per dollar. example-- 964 turbo running factory 8lbs of boost. spend the money for the unwired tool setup plus tuning, and you are safely supporting 22lbs of boost for relatively cheap. Most importantly, you are not chopping up your 25k+ car.


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

That is not true southcross, you can get a completed MS for under $600.. and in my opinion, if you don't know how to build a circuit board or don't know the basic of electronic components, you shouldn't be building an aftermarket standalone system.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSD* »_That is not true southcross, you can get a completed MS for under $600.. and in my opinion, if you don't know how to build a circuit board or don't know the basic of electronic components, you shouldn't be building an aftermarket standalone system.

uhm.. you can debate all you want about the TOTAL cost of installing MS.. you CAN NOT get a COMPLETELY INSTALLED MS SETUP for under $600







there is more to installing MS than just a single ECU


----------

